# I just want my life back



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm just your regular 15 year old girl. That has diarrhea more often than not.About a two years ago I was struck with severe never ending stomach pain and I ended up missing about 4 or 5 months of my eighth grade school year. The pain ceased about a year and a half ago when my gall bladder was removed.Since then, I have been stuck with IBS. Painful bouts have just become a part of my life. It's embarrassing, painful, and I end up missing a lot of school in fear that I'll get sick there. I'm in high school. You cannot take a dump, let alone have explosive diarrhea, in the school bathroom without being known as the disgusting kid for the rest of your time there. When I do go to school, I sometimes have to leave school right before a test, right before a cross country meet, or I have to cancel plans with friends about a half hour before because it will come so suddenly and out of nowhere.It has completely taken over my life.By: daedsiluap


----------



## mochamloki (Jul 21, 2012)

I unfortunetly don't have any advice as of now... But your'e not alone. I'm a 15 year old girl, too, and I go through so many frustrating things!!!!I want my life back.


----------



## CelinaaKylee (Oct 17, 2012)

Since I just joined this forum today, I've been doing more reading than anything else. It's so sad to see so many people younger than me going through the same pain I'm going through. You're 15? That's three years younger than me! I wish we all didn't have to go through this. Pain sucks no matter what age we are, but I know how difficult it can be to go through doing your teenage years. We have to hang in there as much as we can. <3 ):


----------

